# Can I add neons 2 my zebra danio's?



## happyfrosty10 (Apr 13, 2006)

can I add neon tetras to my (6)zebra danio's in a 10gal tank?If I can how many more?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

I think that would be fine. Neon Tetras like to be in schools of probably about 6 or more. After adding the Neon Tetras, you may want to upgrade to a bigger size tank, if you want more fish. Right now you could add something to eat the algae, like, a few snails, or maybe a Sucker Loach, or something like that. You could also add two African Dwarf Frogs.

Good luck,
Tessa.


----------



## happyfrosty10 (Apr 13, 2006)

Will frogs or dwarf frogs eat smaller fishes like neon tetras or zebra danios? and do dwarf frogs can stay underwater like fishes? 
(unlike turtles that you need to maintain the water level not to go over their shell so they can breath)


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

It depends on the frogs that you are talking about. Pets stores sell both Albino Clawed Frogs (ACF) and African Dwarf Frogs (ADF). You tell the difference on the two by looking at their hands and feet... if they are webbed, then it is an ADF. Why I bring this up is because ACF are not good tank mates for any fish (atleast to my knowledge). They grow to be very large and usually attack the fish when the get older. ADF on the other hand stay relatively small, around 2.5 inches, and can go with other fish. Although some say that both frog's waste produce toxin that are deadly to the fish, I have not personally seen this (I have 3 ADF). I would assume that with regular water changes that it wouldn't be a problem. ADF stay at the bottom of the tank and come up for air, so you do not have to keep the water level low as in the turtle case you suggested. They can swim just fine and stay under a lot of water.

On the other hand with the neon tetras... they are able to go together. You would want a school of neons because they would be happier together and that would be around 6 or so fish. With the size of your tank, I wouldn't recommend putting anything else in, or atleast the amount needed to keep neons happy. Someone else can verify this for me, but I think 10 gallons may be a bit too small for 6 zebras anyway (it's do-able, don't get me wrong) but I know they like alot of space to swim. So if it were up to me, I wouldn't add anything else unless it was MAYBE a dwarf gourami or a mystery snail.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

Don't add any neons to your 10g. It is already stocked with 6 danios. I personally don't think danios belong in anything less than a 20g. They are extremely active and would be happier in a bigger tank.

"Someone else can verify this for me, but I think 10 gallons may be a bit too small for 6 zebras anyway"
Right! 

Neons are schooling fish. They do better the larger the number you have. I think 8 would be a minimum number, to keep them happy. You don't have room for 8 more fish.
Also, neons are not that active. They would probably be stressed by the danios. So don't add them. 
If you want more fish, add a dwarf gourami or get a larger tank.

ADF's are hard guys to feed. You have to feed them frozen bloodworms or live food. You have to put the food right in front of them because they won't go looking for it. With active and greedy eaters like danios, the ADF wouldn't have a chance. ADF's are better kept with slow fish like a betta. If you put one in with danios, it will most likely starve to death.


----------

